# A6 Window problem, Moonroof problem, Lock problem...



## n20civicb18 (Jan 7, 2009)

Okay so I have searched the internet and it seems like this happens to alot of people so being such a common problem hopefully someone will know the answer although no one answered anyone elses posts on it from what I could find.
Basically one night my Key Fob stopped working - may be a different problem? 2 Days later I get into my car and I notice that on the dash 3 doors are open, I try to put the interior light on and nothing it wont go on, also I notice moonroof will not open and the windows will not go down.
Car is a 00 Audi A6 Avant Quattro.
Ideas?


----------



## n20civicb18 (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: A6 Window problem, Moonroof problem, Lock problem... (n20civicb18)*

Any idea? the dash shows both passangers doors open and the rear drivers door open.


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: A6 Window problem, Moonroof problem, Lock problem... (n20civicb18)*

Have you checked for codes? I am sure it must have thrown some codes and that will be a big help to isolate the problem. 
Has any of your carpet been wet? I believe the convenience module is under the passenger seat and it sounds like it may be a suspect.


----------



## n20civicb18 (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: A6 Window problem, Moonroof problem, Lock problem... (Snowhere)*

Interior light fuse was blown, replaced it, worked for a bit then blew again. Short somewhere, are these modules none to go bad? any normal place for the harness to get damaged?


----------



## autoparts (Sep 14, 2009)

fusenwas blown but you had changed it...u can cross check it any thing left not connected properly...


----------

